
Sbt 1.0.0 - based2
https://github.com/sbt/sbt/releases/tag/v1.0.0
======
based2
[http://developer.lightbend.com/blog/2017-08-11-sbt-1-0-0/](http://developer.lightbend.com/blog/2017-08-11-sbt-1-0-0/)

------
lioeters
Title might benefit from a short description, e.g., "Scala build tool".

